

Lenovo? So The Rumors Start - Some Idle Speculation About Nokia Buyers - SlipperySlope
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2012/08/lenovo-so-the-rumors-start-some-idle-speculation-about-nokia-buyers-and-reasons.html

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially,

"The big value in Nokia is its patents portfolio. Before Elop took over,
Nokia's patents portfolio was the strongest in the industry. Motorola was sold
to Google mostly for its patents, and the smaller Motorola patents collection
yielded a price of 11 Billion dollars for Google to pay. Nokia's bigger
portfolio is arguably more valuable, even if we discounted all other Nokia
units to zero. And by current market capitalization, Nokia is worth less than
what Google paid for Motorola's patents. Remember, just Apple alone pays Nokia
in the tune of between 1 and 2 Billion dollars per year in intellectual
property fees."

